# GTO Paint Work



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

My new black 05 just does not seem to shine like I want for a new vehicle. I am assuming sitting on the lot in the florida hot sun for over a year did not help this car as well. So one day while at the dealer I mentioned this to the owner and he said no problem bring it and they will work on the clear cloat and he said it will look better than factory shine. He mentioned sanding it and polishing something to that effect... has anyone ever had this done and how did it come out ? All on the house of course so I drop her off tonight it will be tough for a couple of days but figure its worth it.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

lotaguts said:


> My new black 05 just does not seem to shine like I want for a new vehicle. I am assuming sitting on the lot in the florida hot sun for over a year did not help this car as well. So one day while at the dealer I mentioned this to the owner and he said no problem bring it and they will work on the clear cloat and he said it will look better than factory shine. He mentioned sanding it and polishing something to that effect... has anyone ever had this done and how did it come out ? All on the house of course so I drop her off tonight it will be tough for a couple of days but figure its worth it.


It sounds like he's clay baring the car...I use to do it on my Mercedes and I plan on doing it to the GTO as time goes on...most of the vehicles that go through the Barrett Jackson auction have it done...very safe!


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

thanks... I remember him mentioning of using a sanding block of some sort and then polish and repeat those steps not sure though. Dont know much about paint work always stuck to the mechanical stuff.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

lotaguts said:


> thanks... I remember him mentioning of using a sanding block of some sort and then polish and repeat those steps not sure though. Dont know much about paint work always stuck to the mechanical stuff.


You're better off to clay car yourself. If it doesnt shine after that and a coat of wax then bring it to dealer. I would refrain from sanding and polishing. These cars really dont need it.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I would suggest a chemical clean (Meguiars deep crystal paint cleaner), Polish (Meguiars deep crystal polish) and wax (Meguiars deep crystal carnauba wax) 

I've never used a clay bar, some say it is the best way to remove shipping contaminants and rail dust. 

IMO, wet sanding should be the last option unless there are scratches in the clear coat.


----------



## the3dwizard (Aug 31, 2005)

Chances are they dealer's people do not know what they are doing or else it would have looked good coming off of lot. You probably have swirls in your clear coat through improper washing, (probably by the dealer, it is called DISO - Dealer Installed Swirl Option).

If you are inclinded you could do it all yourself next Saturday morning. Basic steps are:

Wash (two bucket method)
Clay - removes surface contamination like overpaint or rail dust
Clean - removes defects in the paint like swirls
Polish 
Protect _ wax

Once you do this then you just have to maintain it. You just do the full detail when needed. Meguiar's On-line has a good information section on how to do each step even if you do not use their products.

Here is how mine turned out the first time I did mine:

http://meguiarsonline.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7735

We also took care of the oxidation on my son's car:

http://meguiarsonline.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7683

Cheers!


----------



## bergenfelter (Nov 11, 2005)

You are much better off taking care of the finish yourself. I have owned a few new black cars (Trans AM GTA, Impala SS), and every time I let the dealer touch it, it turned out a mess that took me a lot of work to correct. For many years I have used Griots products, www.griotsgarage.com and also have many friends that use Zaino products with good results. You may wish to start with a clay bar treatment and wax coat and see what happens. You must use the right wax on black paint or you will be frustrated with the streaking and dullness.

If you take this to the dealer, there is a good probability you will be disappointed and it will take you a lot of work to correct the problem.

It is a bit of work, but do it yourself with a bit of advice from a friend or someone who has experience with black paint. It's a different animal!


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

the3dwizard said:


> Chances are they dealer's people do not know what they are doing or else it would have looked good coming off of lot. You probably have swirls in your clear coat through improper washing, (probably by the dealer, it is called DISO - Dealer Installed Swirl Option).
> 
> If you are inclinded you could do it all yourself next Saturday morning. Basic steps are:
> 
> ...


Nice Job!!! I would've never guessed that was not done by a professional!!!!arty:


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

I really wouldn't let them color sand your car if I were you. You only have so much clear coat; sanding will eliminate some of that thickness and you'll begin your ownership experience with that much less clear coat to work with.

Follow 3dwizard's advice. Meguiar's has a great line of products. Start mild (with their commonly available maroon-bottle paint cleaner) and see what you think. Apply it with a foam applicator pad and wipe it off with a microfiber polishing cloth. If after using the cleaner you still don't like what you see, go more aggressive. Meguiar's has a great line of tan-bottle items, but you may need a professional auto body supply store to guide you through the maze. Here's a good product: http://www.meguiars.com/?pro-cleaner-polishs/Body-Shop-Professional-Dual-Action-Cleaner-Polish

You'll need a dual-action (DA) polisher to use it appropriately.


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

The owner of the dealership is a big time gear head and has a 02 red firehawk conv. sick machine among others. This car looks like it has a 3k paint job no orange peel at all absolutely incredible. I asked him about it and he said his paint shop did it with the same process he is going to use on mine. I am dealing with the owner not sales manager, or anyone else this so I am putting my faith in him and his knowledge if I did not see his love for these things I would of refused but I figure I can get rid of some of that nasty peel for no charge I am going for it.


----------



## the3dwizard (Aug 31, 2005)

Ah, didn't know the problem was orange peel. Yep the only way to get rid of that is by sanding. Let us know how it works out.



GOATGIRL said:


> Nice Job!!! I would've never guessed that was not done by a professional!!!!arty:


Thanks GoatGirl! BTW, after the first time it did it the wife looks at the car and says, "I didn't know it had metal flakes in the paint", LOL


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

Well just got her back this evening and I cannot believe how incredible it looks. My gto looks like a different car that process made all the difference in the world I am in AWW at how good the car looks. I will post pics soon. This process is amazing if anyone is on the fence on getting this done if the shop/person is reputable its well worth it. The black is so shiny it looks like a vehicle with a 3k paint job and the orange peel is gone from top to bottom. DAMN DAMN its freakin sweet.


----------



## mbryan (Jan 27, 2006)

That's Great, I'm glad your happy with the results! I tried the Clay Bar for the first time just last weekend, and I think it made a world of difference my car here in Key West. It gets beaten up pretty good by the sun daily and was looking pretty dull.

Can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

lotaguts said:


> Well just got her back this evening and I cannot believe how incredible it looks. My gto looks like a different car that process made all the difference in the world I am in AWW at how good the car looks. I will post pics soon. This process is amazing if anyone is on the fence on getting this done if the shop/person is reputable its well worth it. The black is so shiny it looks like a vehicle with a 3k paint job and the orange peel is gone from top to bottom. DAMN DAMN its freakin sweet.


Told you it was worth it! Glad you're happy with the results!arty: :cheers arty:


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

damn, its such a nasty day down south today I tried to snap some pics but its a no go. Where is that florida sun :confused


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

in Jersey....


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Since these cars tend to sit around a while -- all of them need a good cleaning (clay bar or something like Klasse All-In-One). Better to do it yourself than let some dealership monkey destroy your brand new ride.

As for me, I color sanded my car and it turned out great. Just smoothed out the clearcoat a bit. That said, it's a project I wouldn't recommend for everybody. Overall, the paint application on the GTO is pretty good. Not a lot of orange peel at all. In fact, the horizontal surfaces were pretty close to perfect.


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

lotaguts said:


> damn, its such a nasty day down south today I tried to snap some pics but its a no go. Where is that florida sun :confused


Nasty weekend prevented any pic snapping. It has been dark grey here since friday afternoon I guess I'll wait till next weekend to post some pics.:confused


----------

